# 25.5" seneca saugeye 11/22!



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app
Tonight the saugeyes were on again. Caught 8 only 3 keepers and the 3 were all nice fish. All came right at dark. The biggest was 25.5" long. That's the biggest fish from Seneca I have caught this year.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice! Are you trolling? Casting stick baits?


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm bank fishing and using a 5.5" smithwick limited rouge . 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigFish614 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm just about tired of you posting these fish every night... just kidding. But seriously. Awesome job man. Keep it up!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Keep up the good work! The next coupla weeks should be killer! Great night, thanks again for sharing!


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Great Job, awesome fish


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

That's not a fish, that's a water pig


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Alright !! :B
Now here's a man who's got it figured out. Great job Foxbites.
We know it took some hours in the cold to get these result's.
Thank's for sharing.


----------

